# Ideas?



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

Just one thing, Thank you Jheryn for making FA, a start in the Furry grouping!

Well, I don't really have any ideas as of yet, but hopefully some will come from others to help make FA better like you said.


----------



## Halfshell (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep, at AnthroCon i talked to alot ppl, Jheryn did create a spot in furry history by opening FA


----------



## vashdragon (Jul 25, 2005)

Any idea why it seems that all the pictures have been removed from the server?  I was trying to save a lot of recent pics when all the sudden they are gone.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

only the main page pics are gone for me


----------



## Alkora (Jul 25, 2005)

I changed the folder name...
! isn't recognized in shell...

I am tarring the images so i can download a backup...


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

I was thinking, what if there were 2 different default mainpage looks you could choose from, like, one being a furry look, and anotherone being a scalie look? That would give the person a more feel to it about what they are into. But this is just an extra idea. Nothing too important.


----------



## sigh (Jul 25, 2005)

hosting is cheap nowadays, we'll be fine.


----------



## AmbberFox (Jul 25, 2005)

It would be great if it was possible (just like on DA) to check out who has added ones picture to their favourite list


----------



## Voulezvous (Jul 25, 2005)

*How to show updates or problems on FA*

Use the idea of this art site:
http://www.side7.com
How know, this is a another art site where ther is problems bigger than FA but when the site is going down appear a new with a red icon (hacker attacks or going offline) yellow(small fix on sever) and green to good news.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2005)

Well what about test post first well sometimes i see red x's since the pics have'nt been uploaded right.

Well how about clubs for FA sheezy and deviant art are doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

*Page Hopping*

Something that would be nice to see on FA would be a way to jump pages in the browsing section.  Right now there's hundreds or even thousands of pages and no way to efficiently get to those further back than say 20 or so.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2005)

Well the search feature needs to be improved to search for a certain type of art besides just the artists name.


----------



## Tupperware_Ninja (Jul 25, 2005)

*HooHoo*

The only thing I began to feel needs work on is that every so often it logs me out without my doing so. Just at random I require to log back in, I dunno if anyone else has this problem. There are more urgent ones I suppose, just something I think would be nice to bring up.

Also one thing that could be used is a WIP(work in progress) option. Similiar to scraps(on DA), giving them their own gallery.

And just for the sake of making the website more browser friendly, on Mozilla when I viewed a Flash submission it came out to be the size the artist made it. But on Internet Explorer it downsized it by quite a bit, depending on the size of the submissions canvas. But with every submission they all were the same size, so maybe its a scripting error with frames or size-adjustment that isn't working with IE? 

I am a Mozilla User but one day using IE for website checking on a job I am doing, I decided to stop by FA, went to see a flash movie, and for some reason it was smaller then I remember, checked it in mozilla, and it was the proper size. Did this with a series of flash submissions.

Well consider this just two bugs and an idea. Good luck with FA! Just think of the smooth road beyond all the bumps.


----------



## Zaine Otter (Jul 25, 2005)

Content tags would be cool.  You could see the specific content of a picture before clicking it or something.  It would especially help with a small site search engine if you're looking for a certain kind of pic.


----------



## Issarlk (Jul 25, 2005)

It would be could if FA didn"t close every other day...  I think a lot of users dream of stability first over new features.


----------



## Zel (Jul 25, 2005)

well it cost lotsa mony to have a reliable high end server, the servers FA is currently useing are whats within FAs price range, perhaps you people would like something with subscription service? I think all things considered Jeryhn has done a very good job with hosting.


----------



## Sisco (Jul 25, 2005)

I suppose the only thing I think could be added to fa would be a submission notification for stories as well as pictures, so those people watching writers also get to see when they have uploaded a new work. Other than that I have zero complaints/ideas for FA


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Zel said:
			
		

> well it cost lotsa mony to have a reliable high end server, the servers FA is currently useing are whats within FAs price range, perhaps you people would like something with subscription service? I think all things considered Jeryhn has done a very good job with hosting.



Jheryn didn't do the hosting. Arcturus did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

I wouldnt mind the art to be broken into preference either.  For example, gay straight, herm, etc so I dont have to see all the... boobies XD


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, caus eyou know BOOBIES make teh world end.

This is pretentious bullshit.


----------



## no one special (Jul 25, 2005)

Issarlk said:
			
		

> It would be could if FA didn"t close every other day...  I think a lot of users dream of stability first over new features.


No kidding. It would also be nice if all the unnecessary drama was kept to a minimum. Forget hackers, you people are your own worst enemies.


----------



## el (Jul 25, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Jheryn didn't do the hosting. Arcturus did.



Well whom ever, I was just pointing out that Issarlk's comment about outages was unfair.


----------



## Donamer (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, classic furry drama has hit the big tops huh?
Anyway...I agree that the pictures are very hard to serf through. We have to classify our submissions, and put in key words. I can't get the search to work..and I've never seen how those classifications play in.

The problem with fighting admin is definetly a weak point and a severe downfall to any place such as FA.  Unfortunatly, running a website does cost money.  I know we all hate advertisements and stuff.  But if we care about FA, want good service and have it without paying from our own pocket, we have to sacrifice something else.  It's either allowing for more visible advertisements, or paying for our memberships.  It's obvious that money was, and still is a big concern.

Apparently there is a lot of stuff that I know very little about when it comes to what was going on behind the scene's of FA...but things have to stay organized too.  Don't rush into getting the site back up just to have it down because there was a problem overlooked.


----------



## Donamer (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, classic furry drama has hit the big tops huh?
Anyway...I agree that the pictures are very hard to serf through. We have to classify our submissions, and put in key words. I can't get the search to work..and I've never seen how those classifications play in.

The problem with fighting admin is definetly a weak point and a severe downfall to any place such as FA.  Unfortunatly, running a website does cost money.  I know we all hate advertisements and stuff.  But if we care about FA, want good service and have it without paying from our own pocket, we have to sacrifice something else.  It's either allowing for more visible advertisements, or paying for our memberships.  It's obvious that money was, and still is a big concern.

Apparently there is a lot of stuff that I know very little about when it comes to what was going on behind the scene's of FA...but things have to stay organized too.  Don't rush into getting the site back up just to have it down because there was a problem overlooked.


----------



## Donamer (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, classic furry drama has hit the big tops huh?
Anyway...I agree that the pictures are very hard to serf through. We have to classify our submissions, and put in key words. I can't get the search to work..and I've never seen how those classifications play in.

The problem with fighting admin is definetly a weak point and a severe downfall to any place such as FA.  Unfortunatly, running a website does cost money.  I know we all hate advertisements and stuff.  But if we care about FA, want good service and have it without paying from our own pocket, we have to sacrifice something else.  It's either allowing for more visible advertisements, or paying for our memberships.  It's obvious that money was, and still is a big concern.

Apparently there is a lot of stuff that I know very little about when it comes to what was going on behind the scene's of FA...but things have to stay organized too.  Don't rush into getting the site back up just to have it down because there was a problem overlooked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

*oops*

I didn't mean to post that three times, honestly...I kept getting an error messege and it told me my request failed o_o


----------



## DarkAX (Jul 25, 2005)

What made this site great was that it was always updated and had a constant flow of information. To keep it going successfully, all that is needed is to keep it 

1. Free (So that no artists are discouraged from coming)

2. Information is quickly and easily transported between users.

If you're in need of money, i'm sure that the users of this service would be MORE than happy to donate to the cause.


----------



## DarkAX (Jul 25, 2005)

What made this site great was that it was always updated and had a constant flow of information. To keep it going successfully, all that is needed is to keep it 

1. Free (So that no artists are discouraged from coming)

2. Information is quickly and easily transported between users.

If you're in need of money, i'm sure that the users of this service would be MORE than happy to donate to the cause.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Jul 25, 2005)

-WAGE Perhaps less annoying colours :B


----------



## AX (Jul 25, 2005)

*Idea Land 2009*

What made this site great was that it was always updated and had a constant flow of information. To keep it going successfully, all that is needed is to keep it 

1. Free (So that no artists are discouraged from coming)

2. Information is quickly and easily transported between users.

If you're in need of money, i'm sure that the users of this service would be MORE than happy to donate to the cause.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

With most of the users gone it won't take that many donations to pay for the server !


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind the art to be broken into preference either.  For example, gay straight, herm, etc so I dont have to see all the... boobies XD



I agree. Amongst bugfixes (which upon I place a higher priority) I'd love to see preference-based filtering of images. Some restructuring of the watchlist (so it doesn't have to load every single icon when you view ) as well as general tweaks.

But really, fixing a lot of the general problems currently on the site would be my priority. New features are nice, and are good for planning, but there's a lot of things that could use the tweakwrench.


----------



## StupidGit (Jul 25, 2005)

All I really want is to see who favorites my pics.  On FA, once I delete them from my inbox, I forget~


----------



## StupidGit Again (Jul 25, 2005)

And I would more than gladly buy a subscription for the site, if needed.


----------



## dragon-commando (Jul 25, 2005)

I just joined not even a week before the shutdown, all I wan't is for someone to tell me if they realy think FA will come back up, I mean look at it now all we have is a couple of people and no host.
I think we need to all start looking for hosts and save the mind storming for later


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

I think FA's biggest problem with lead to it's final end was the fact that there were so many admins who kept on contradicting each other. The right hand didn't know what the left was doing.

If FA is brought back I don't think the hosts should just toss administrator priveliges to random people just because they're their friends. The site doesn't need a half dozen admins, just have a couple who know what they're actually doing and can be responsible enough to run the site. And preferably know how to use spellcheck before they post admin messages on the main page.

All of the small bugs and glitches with FA were tolerable, I didn't find a problem with them, they were a minor inconvenience at best, and it was annoying to continuously hear about people whine about such paltry problems when the biggest issue was the infighting with the administration.


----------



## furfag (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's an idea: dump the entire fucking script.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I changed the folder name...
> ! isn't recognized in shell...
> 
> I am tarring the images so i can download a backup...



ln [-s] <old name> <new name>
...


----------



## furfag (Jul 25, 2005)

oh, btw, jheryn does NOTHINNGGGGGGGG


----------



## Ixbalam (Jul 25, 2005)

The whole board looked great to me.  Even though I only joined a few days before the shutdown it was a real adventure exploring it and all the features seemed to make sense and work well (I did get logged out unexpectedly on occasion but it wasn't too annoying).  Watches are a great thing and there was a really friendly community.  I do hope it's back before too long.  

I think the discussions of new features and a new layout might be a little premature.  Once things are up and running that can get done.  Right now I'm just hoping the hosting and money issues get worked out one way or another, hopefully through donations, and the admin issues get worked out too without too much more drama.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

DarkAX said:
			
		

> If you're in need of money, i'm sure that the users of this service would be MORE than happy to donate to the cause.



Well sure. I'm not rich, but I wouldn't mind donating a dollar or two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

furfag said:
			
		

> Here's an idea: dump the entire fucking script.



Oh for god's sake. We know who you are.

Stop being a pansy and list your name if you're going to be an asswipe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

furfag said:
			
		

> oh, btw, jheryn does NOTHINNGGGGGGGG



Even if he does nothing, he's still not a malicious asshole, you useless piece of shit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Stop being a pansy and list your name if you're going to be an asswipe.



Lmao you contradicted yourself.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 25, 2005)

I think we should make it to where guests can't post or read anything from the forum. It would get rid of the rude comments. ^.-.^


----------



## Giga-Desp (Jul 26, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> I think we should make it to where guests can't post or read anything from the forum. It would get rid of the rude comments. ^.-.^



You kidding? These guys are making the thread worth reading.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea, but this is to help make the site better, not to criticize to the point where there is more drama!


----------



## LordoftheHerms (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hosting services list*

Did a little browsing and went out to seek hostings services and server costs:

http://www.fluxservices.com/hosting-plans.php

(for website hosting, doubt its big enough for FA, but -shrug-)

http://www.microsoft.com/isaserver/howtobuy/default.mspx

(purchase microsoft servers for yoruself, near 1k in price though.)

http://www.vicomsoft.com/dhcp/order/usd.html

(Another server to purchase, alot cheaper, but dunno much about it.)


I will put up more if time permits, just got a bad toothache, sorry, did what I could in the past five minutes I managed to stop the pain, gragh.


----------



## LordoftheHerms (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hosting services list*

Did a little browsing and went out to seek hostings services and server costs:

http://www.fluxservices.com/hosting-plans.php

(for website hosting, doubt its big enough for FA, but -shrug-)

http://www.microsoft.com/isaserver/howtobuy/default.mspx

(purchase microsoft servers for yoruself, near 1k in price though.)

http://www.vicomsoft.com/dhcp/order/usd.html

(Another server to purchase, alot cheaper, but dunno much about it.)


I will put up more if time permits, just got a bad toothache, sorry, did what I could in the past five minutes I managed to stop the pain, gragh.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your toothache. I hope it doesn't bother you again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh man, LordoftheHerms, you have no idea just what FA needed, do you?

Lets take a look at Flux Services..

Their biggest server is a 1.3Ghz with half a gig of ram, 60 gigs of disk space and 1000GB/mo of bandwidth.

FA was just about coping with a Dual 2.4 with -2- gigs of ram before, and FA takes up nearly 30 gigs on it's own, and over twice that bandwidth.

..and the other two are SOFTWARE PACKAGES!?


----------



## Trdy (Jul 26, 2005)

*i think it should have*

WATERSPORTS XD


----------



## KaceCoyote (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry folks but frankly I dont give a shit what it takes to run the website, You guys can pour over nuts and bolts but frankly I dont care.

FA provided a very tangible, very welcomed service to the community. Now because of politics that service is gone. I dont care who was wrong, nor should it matter. FA is bigger than any of the admins, and bigger than them all put togather.



FA is down, fix it. Save politics for the backroom, they have no room on the public stage. I dont care why, or how nor do many others. Grow up, fix it.


----------



## Pico (Jul 26, 2005)

KaceCoyote said:
			
		

> Sorry folks but frankly I dont give a shit what it takes to run the website, You guys can pour over nuts and bolts but frankly I dont care.
> 
> FA provided a very tangible, very welcomed service to the community. Now because of politics that service is gone. I dont care who was wrong, nor should it matter. FA is bigger than any of the admins, and bigger than them all put togather.
> 
> ...



Haha, I'm sorry, but this was the most pointless and pathetic thing I have ever read regarding FA drama.  If you don't care how FA will be fixed, WHY are you reading a thread titled "Ideas?"?  I mean you seriously need to relax, it's just furry porn.

Please, for the love of god, tell me you were being sarcastic.

PS how, exactly, can anything on the internet be _tangible_..?


----------



## KaceCoyote (Jul 26, 2005)

Nobody has any sense of humor anymore.


----------



## Keffria (Jul 26, 2005)

it's not all about the porn though people *sighs* it was about art... I would be thoroughly disappointed if this place became just like so many "Porn only" sites that I have found. That's just as bad as the "No Porn" sites, making people have to go to several places to find what they want is never cool... just keep the mature rating stickers, stop griping about it... what's done is done, now let's work together to fix it.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

agreed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

as a Photographer, and somone who doesnt do much mature artwork but is still interested in it I agree with the above. This is totally my one stop shop for all things artistic. I'd hate to see it ruined over somone's politics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

el said:
			
		

> Well whom ever, I was just pointing out that Issarlk's comment about outages was unfair.



I know about the fact it's host on Arcturus servers, but it looks like the FA team wants to rebuild the whole thing ; I just wish they'd put it as-is on a new server when they find one and not delay things further to add new-cool-features.


----------



## Yao Chi (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I am having enough trouble logging in, that I hope guests are not blocked from reading and posting here.   I am willing enough to identify myself though I have not been able to log in reliably.

Sure it is not as sure a proof that I am who I say I am as a successful login is, but like I said:  Having trouble doing that.

I do wish Jehryn the best in his efforts to get FA back online.

Regards
Yao Chi


----------



## Yao Chi (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I am having enough trouble logging in, that I hope guests are not blocked from reading and posting here.   I am willing enough to identify myself though I have not been able to log in reliably.

Sure it is not as sure a proof that I am who I say I am as a successful login is, but like I said:  Having trouble doing that.

I do wish Jehryn the best in his efforts to get FA back online.

Regards
Yao Chi


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

I noticed that some of the people on FA made an account, but never did anything and was like that for months. I was thinking if there could be a type of system that can automatically remove unused accounts that have nothing on them and have not been used, off the system to free up more space. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zaine Otter (Jul 26, 2005)

Jesus shit christ.  I never realized there were so many asswipes in this community.  Mainly all those guest people, but they aren't the only ones.


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 28, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> as a Photographer, and somone who doesnt do much mature artwork but is still interested in it I agree with the above. This is totally my one stop shop for all things artistic. I'd hate to see it ruined over somone's politics.



I enjoy adult art, but I agree, it's not the only thing I enjoy. That's why I like seeing other forms of art on FA.


----------



## Suule (Jul 28, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> I noticed that some of the people on FA made an account, but never did anything and was like that for months. I was thinking if there could be a type of system that can automatically remove unused accounts that have nothing on them and have not been used, off the system to free up more space. What do you guys think?



No... I'd rather create a 'watcher' occupation. He couldn't submit art, but could make LJ entries and/or faves/watches.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Jul 28, 2005)

*My Personal Suggestions...*

1.  Personally, the drama llamas need to just cease and desist... I mean really... Are we reducing ourselves to first graders on the playground?  I would certainly hope not!...  Regardless of who did what, it is done...  Move on for fursake...

2.  As for the new site: I have a couple few ideas regarding different things:
  a.  Go to www.newegg.com and www.tigerdirect.com if you haven't gone there already.  I built my computer from the shell up and got virtually everything from Newegg.  They're fast on shipping and decently priced as well.  It might help with getting things together just a little easier anyways... Just a thought though...
  b.  I think the over all look of the thing ought to be darker in color background wise...  Not black certainly, but dark to medium shades of gray to start with at least.  FA was nice and very easy on the eyes.  I personally am very light sensitive and I'm sure I'm not the only one.
  c.  I liked the suggestion of personal layout "skins" the users can chose from, though that would need to be added later as the site progresses.  Skin suggestions from my end include: 
     Avian (shades of red, blue, green, and yellow, feathers along borders, background areas, and such, think tropical or songbirds with colorful or elaborate plumage),
     Classic (this being the neutral gray scheme of the original FA or a variant thereof),
     FurCarn and FurHerb (various pawprints for Carnivores and various hoofprints for Herbivores along borders/background areas, either leafy colores and patterns or fur patterns like things looking as if they've grown leaves or fur on them),
     Scaled (shades of green, brown/tan, borders/background areas looking like snake or reptile skin),
     Vampire/Gothic (blacks, grays, reds, borders looking like blood maybe? think creatures of the night type thing - Vampire the Masquerade for example),
  d.  The search protocols:  I would suggest that it be enabled to cycle through different search choices (drop-down list) such as "Search By" Artist, Species (of those in the picture), Gender, Yiffy, NonYiffy, Vore, Media (CGI, traditional, etc), Anthro, Ferral...  The two Category lists that were used to categorize each submission on FA were perfect for setting search parameters around as everything is automatically set categoricaly when it's submitted anyways.  Users could apply two or three category fields to narrow the search parameters, or leave it at just one for a broader range.  This should allow people to be able to find what they want easilly.
  e.  As many have noticed and commented, the original FA had issues of auto-logoff of users at random.  That may have been a login script error somewhere and deffinately something to watch for in the new version.  I would suggest collecting notes on the bugs FA had and try to "beat it to the punch" as it were...  That way the known possible issues are dealt with and fixed at the start, leaving room and time for unknown and less obvious bugs to be dealt with quickly and effectively (though I'm sure the Admins probably thought of that idea already).  **winks**
  f.  Deffinately keep the content differential in place if you can, where someone can block "adult content" pictures/stories/music/etc if they chose not to view such material (or for those who are underage).

3.  I do hope most if not all of the cool features of FA can be rebuilt or saved, and all the artwork and profiles can be rescued as well?  I know so many furs have put in so much time and effort to building their profile and adding their stuff to the site.  Some have uploaded tremendous amounts of submissions to the site.  If it all has to be done completely from scratch and everyone has to recreate their profile and repetwa of submissions and watch lists, aw gee well...  It sucks bigtime I know, but sometimes these things just can't be helped.  I'm willing to redo mine if need be.

4.  I would like to send hugs to those who were on my watch list and who were watching my work  **grins and hugs all**  Keep watching and keep being so wonderfully creative!


----------



## Da Boz (Jul 28, 2005)

I?ve been a bit reluctant to say anything about this in the open for fear of something I suggest being misinterpreted as something negative. That seems to be the theme lately, but well here goes?

I just like the site the way it was. It was simple, easy to use, and fun in that you could communicate with other users on the site. Not only that, you were notified when you had new messages, I remember the little thrill I?d get just logging on and seeing how many messages I had. Mostly submissions usually, but still very enjoyable. I liked the layout, easy to navigate and everything with ads that didn?t take up to much space. I especially enjoyed the option of customizing your page, so many artists came up with really amazing layouts for their pages. I think that was probably my favorite thing about it. But I?m usually very easily pacified; it?s the simple things I like most.

I can?t really think of any new feature I?d like, FA had all the features I could ever want already! My biggest concern is just that everything that was there be kept there. Not replaced by something else, no matter how new or flashy it appears to be.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Jul 28, 2005)

I do agree with you about FA and how it was set up.  It was very easy to use and I liked it very much as well.  Someone mentioned an idea for a user prefferences skin idea so I posted my thoughts on that idea.  The site was good as it was, and with debugging and later improvements I would think everyone will enjoy it greatly again...


----------



## Suule (Jul 28, 2005)

The search engine that FA used was good. Although I'd preffer two radio buttons: 'Search for users" and "Search for Keywords"


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 28, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> The search engine that FA used was good. Although I'd preffer two radio buttons: 'Search for users" and "Search for Keywords"



Yes, I was thinking about that as well.


----------



## unverified (Jul 28, 2005)

*music file sizes*

Everything about the site in terms of layout and how it worked was absolutly fine my only request would be to allow bigger music files, but again that's just a nice extra to have on such a site by no means a priority. Um so there's my two cents.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Velocigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm only here for the art, since I literally can't draw myself, a "watcher" occupation thing would work, but in case you didn't see it when you signed up, that option were already there fom the very beginning


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 11, 2010)

This site was very easy to navigate. Keep it that way, please.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

5 year bump FOR THE FKING WIN


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 11, 2010)

Also, what happened here anyway?


----------



## Icky (Jun 11, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Also, what happened here anyway?


You necro'd a thread from five fucking years ago.

Get the hell out.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> You necro'd a thread from five fucking years ago.
> 
> Get the hell out.


 <3


----------



## Trance (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds fair enough.  I have a new account, and the only reason i'd stop posting is if i didn't like the the site or the fandom anymore.  If someone doesn't care enough to use their account, it might as well stop using up space.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 11, 2010)

Epic necro begets epic lock.


----------

